# Safari et FaceBook ne s'aiment pas ?



## n0zkl3r (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je remarque que la navigation sur FaceBook avec Safari (5.0.3) est hasardeuse...

La page FaceBook ne se charge pas entièrement (certains images de profil par exemple, ...), c'est lent, ... Or avec Firefox, aucun problème.

Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Foxyflying (3 Décembre 2010)

Normal, je l'ignore, mais pénible, ça c'est certain. J'ai pu constater moi aussi ce dysfonctionnement. Safari affiche très mal les pages Facebook: est-ce ce dernier qui ne respecte pas les standards du web ou bien le navigateur qui rempli mal sa fonction ? Je précise que cela arrivait déjà sous Safari 4.


----------



## Toz (4 Janvier 2011)

Pareil pour moi. Le compteur d'amis en ligne, en bas à droite, est rogné, et on ne voit plus ce nombre d'amis, justement.
Et c'est génant, parce que j'ai créé un groupe:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=16769967947


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je remarque que la navigation sur FaceBook avec Safari (5.0.3) est hasardeuse...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Rien de tel chez moi, je suis pour utiliser Safari (5.0.3) qui est clair avec SL, il suffit de fignoler les réglages  et de faire les mises à jour


----------



## Toz (4 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Rien de tel chez moi, je suis pour utiliser Safari (5.0.3) qui est clair avec SL, il suffit de fignoler les réglages  et de faire les mises à jour



Je suis moi même avec Safari 5.0.3 et OS 10.6.5, et j'ai ce bogue d'affichage. J'ai envoyé le problème à Apple, mais bon, si y'avait une solution avant 2 ans, ce serait cool.


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Janvier 2011)

Mac OS 10.6.5
Safari 5.0.3
MacBook Mid 2007 Intel C2D 2Ghz / 2,5Go RAM

Aucun bug a signaler !

(Si ça peut aider...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Toz a dit:


> Je suis moi même avec Safari 5.0.3 et OS 10.6.5, et j'ai ce bogue d'affichage. J'ai envoyé le problème à Apple, mais bon, si y'avait une solution avant 2 ans, ce serait cool.


 
Les mises à jour sont leurs réponses ...  autant Apple qu'Adium


----------

